# ...errr? Bunny, why are you using your water dish as your litter box?



## TheRockinRabbit (Sep 8, 2010)

Every day when I come home, Roo-moo has made a mess of his cage.


He tips over his food dish, eats all his veggies, takes all his hay out from the rack, spreads it over his cage, pees and poops in his water bowl and puts all his toys in his veggies bowl.



How do I stop this?! I don't care much about the mess, it's more the fact that He's either drinking his poop and pee, or going without water and food. (his food dish it tipped over and covering the food)


What do I do?


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 9, 2010)

I would try to buy some bowls that hook to the side of the cage. They are up a little higher so it would be harder for him to go the bathroom in and throw around. You could also try a water bottle. 

I wonder if putting his hay rack over his litter box would help with him getting hay all over the cage and also help him get his pee and poop in the litter box and not in his water bowl. 

Sounds like he is a busy guy while you are gone. lol


----------



## okiron (Sep 9, 2010)

What toys does he have? How big is his cage?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

*Amy27 wrote: *


> I would try to buy some bowls that hook to the side of the cage. They are up a little higher so it would be harder for him to go the bathroom in and throw around. You could also try a water bottle.
> 
> I wonder if putting his hay rack over his litter box would help with him getting hay all over the cage and also help him get his pee and poop in the litter box and not in his water bowl.
> 
> Sounds like he is a busy guy while you are gone. lol



Amy, that was my first thought, that he's sure busy when she's gone, Lol! 

I agree about the water dish attached to cage, that's what I use and you can put it at the height you want so he can't pee in it.

Not sure about his hay deal though, geez, haha. Putting it over the litter is a good way for him to eat while he's in the box and hopefully not throw it everywhere. Of course, my other thought, if we give Snuff Bermuda Grass, this is what he does w/ it cuz he does not like it. Give him Orchard Grass, he's a good boy. Do u feed timothy hay? Does he seem to consume most of what he has or not? You may want to try another kind if not. Silly buns and their ways, ha.


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 9, 2010)

My bunny used to dig her bedding into her water bowl and made a mess in there too. Now I give her water in a bottle where she cannot make any mess there  and I think she prefers bottle now. We give her food in a dish which attaches with her little terrace. Is it a plastic bowl ? Using something heavier helps preventing my bunny from tipping over her food.Well, your bunny has a friend, Kimiko "loves" to take all hay out too. It often happens in the morning, when it's time I usually change hay for her ( she helps her momma ),also she likes to toss her toys out from her cage, maybe fun for her when I go picking it up and putting back for her. Maybe your Roo-moo like to redecorate his place


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Sep 9, 2010)

Roo-moo has a ceramic water dish in the middle of his cage, and his food beside it. His veggie dish is usually completely empty and is at the corner, so they're all in a line. He's getting timothy hay right now, and has (for the most part) been peeing and pooping in his litter box - except for when I'm gone!

His cage is 46.5"x24"x34", and he gets run out time whenever I'm home.

His toys are a few woven balls, a phone book, some wooden chews, a bell, and a small woven basket. 

I can't really out his hay over his litter box, mainly because the corner the box is in is all wooden. I will, though, try to find a hanging crock that I can put up pretty high. 

Now off to another day of school - updates when I get back.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 9, 2010)

I have plastic, hanging crocks from Petsmart. They do help a lot since they can be tipped and they are high enough that they can't be a pee and poo collector.


----------

